# I got my hands on a wicked rosewood fretboard



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok now I'll have to get you guys some pics I know, any way Im going to build my first neck in the new shop useing the tools I have at hand and if every thing works out than I'll have A wicked 27 1/2 inch scale flamed maple 8-string neck. 
I'll be starting today or tomorrow, first step I'll be cuting and glueing the scarf joint, than I'll rout for the trussrod, do the basic neck cut out, cut the fret slots out on the fret board, than mount the trussrod and glue on the fretboard, shape the neck and fret the board

Ive not built a neck since I left Saskatoon to live in cold lake with megan, I lost my shop when I left BUT now Im in a good solid shop again so its about time I start up again

Oh and this is the Body I'll be building the neck for 






















This thing has been siting for around 2 1/2 years its time i did something with it


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks awesome! PICS! 

did you get my PM about some customwork from you a couple of weeks ago btw? I sent you another one after the first one but never got a reply.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 14, 2007)

cool man, I can't wait to see pics of the fretboard


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 14, 2007)

> cool man, I can't wait to see pics of the fretboard



Its got to be one of the neatest woods Ive seen in awhile, when I think of rosewood I think boreing brown but this thing has oranges yellows and streaks of black


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 14, 2007)

every post with pics deserves to be thaked.  Thanks for answering my PM mathew!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok so some specs for you guys

27.5 scale
25 fret
55MM nut
jumbo frets

I also picked up some maple But not flamed I could only get boring maple ohwell the fretboad will cover that loss


----------



## skinhead (Mar 15, 2007)

Twisted, that's nice Matt! I like the design, it's purpleheart?


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 15, 2007)

Mathew, check your PMs if you havent .


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2007)

nice


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 15, 2007)

> it's purpleheart?



Its HEAVY quilted purpleheart, lacewood, flamed maple strips with oak wings with purpleheart caps this is one wicked Body


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 15, 2007)

what happened to the green 8-string ?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 15, 2007)

> what happened to the green 8-string ?



Its now the walnut guitar and its still under way, Im waiting on parts and neck


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 20, 2007)

OK some big changes!! first no more 27.5 scale its now 27 3/4 scale also I may be makeing a body design change, work starts tonight

how does this sound

8-string IMPALER with a maple back and a deadly black walnut top and this stuff is dark, single pickup, hipshot bridge for the ones that have not seen the impaler this is the design


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

that looks sick, man, you could turn that into a sweet offset V shape


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok you gave me a wicked idea!! an impaler flying V 

I MUST GO DRAW


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

OMGOMGOMG.... I like where this is heading!!!  When mathew starts to draw there is magic.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok im working on some ideas im geting something


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 20, 2007)

MATT, YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE TO DO AN IN-DEPTH STEP BY STEP TUTORIAL ON THOSE FINISHES TOO AT SOME POINT.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 20, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok im working on some ideas im geting something



i like the first one better but those little horns might hurt if you're sitting down playing and it slides or something.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

>


FUCKKK!!!

That rules, just make it without the horn nub thingies.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 20, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok im working on some ideas im geting something



..........................  Oh my god.......... youve done it again!!!..... That one is SOOO HOT!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 20, 2007)

does this look better


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 20, 2007)

That looks pretty sick man! the fretboard coming to a point is weird but the body is cool


----------



## skinhead (Mar 20, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> does this look better



Matt you make it again! That model it's so hot, the only thing that i will do to that, it's that it has to be larger. The body it's very little compared with the neck.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm still really digging the one with the little horns.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok the scarf joint is glued up and in clamps!! all went well


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Necky379 (Mar 21, 2007)

probably a dumb question _but_ what program do you use to create those guitar images? that v design with the little horns kicks ass btw


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 22, 2007)

> probably a dumb question but what program do you use to create those guitar images? that v design with the little horns kicks ass btw



for that one I just use paint


Oh and the neck is out of clamps and sanded for the fret board, now I just need a dam truss rod, any one have on they want to sell











and these are more boards Im geting in if every thing works out (not the bubinga on the far left)
Its Wenge and Padauk


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonderful FB wood you have there! That last V design without the spikes looks ridiculously awesome! Love it.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 22, 2007)

> That last V design without the spikes looks ridiculously awesome! Love it.



Ya thats the One I like aswell!! so its that one or an RG style copy


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ya thats the One I like aswell!! so its that one or an RG style copy



What would be an RG style copy? Have I missed something?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 22, 2007)

> What would be an RG style copy? Have I missed something?



Im thinking about building an RG style guitar but the Flying V is what I want but it depends on the woods I can get my hands on


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 22, 2007)

The V.... DEFINATLY! Isnt that V quite similar to that hufschmidt V though? No problem, it looks great, but it has that round thing that it and micael ammots sig has. LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 22, 2007)

> hufschmidt V



The what? HAHAHA


----------



## skinhead (Mar 22, 2007)

Matt, so you are not constructing the necks yourself?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 23, 2007)

> Matt, so you are not constructing the necks yourself?



Yes I am for the other 8 string no I did not I had no shop at the time I started that build and I orderd the neck BEFORE I started the body I was able to use a small shop for makeing the guitar Body but it was at a high cost and he never really had the tools I needed


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 23, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> The what? HAHAHA



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20337

You made the thread!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 23, 2007)

> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=20337
> 
> You made the thread!



OH HAHAHAHAHAHA and ya you right mine does look a lot like his

I MUST GO DRAW AGAIN


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 23, 2007)

No! dont change it! Its perfect!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 23, 2007)

> No! dont change it! Its perfect!



I dont know its kinda toooo close for my likeing


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah, ok. I see. Make it better then!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

Matt, with those cuttings of the fretboards near the bottom, Do you do those yourself?? They look friggin awesome when you do it.. Also, do you inlay them yourself or do you get Doug to outsource the fretboard?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 23, 2007)

> Matt, with those cuttings of the fretboards near the bottom, Do you do those yourself?? They look friggin awesome when you do it.. Also, do you inlay them yourself or do you get Doug to outsource the fretboard?



With my spikes yes I do them almost all the time, but I wount be doing it on this axe, and I hate inlay on a neck I dont like how it looks and I dont like doing it so if someong wants it than Doug does um, I did some farting around with inlay and I never really fell in love with it


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 23, 2007)

I think that inlay on your impaler is awesome.. Im asking someone for a price on if they can do that for me, Would you mind if I stole your design?? lol I doubt I will go thru with it cause well, it isnt original... but eh if the dude can do it for really cheap I might, better than blank board

I love the spikes tho, Wish the dude who was making my neck would do them but for some odd reason he wont unless I supply the fretboard to him already like that =/


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 23, 2007)

Well if you want to feel better, basically all Vs like that are ripping on the Fernandes Vortex.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 25, 2007)

*EDIT*

Ok to hell with the flying V idea, Im building a purpleheart and figerd bubinga
Soloist/DAMIEN design 

This is the Body Design i'll be working off of,


----------



## skinhead (Mar 26, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> Ok to hell with the flying V idea, Im building a purpleheart and figerd bubinga
> Soloist/DAMIEN design
> ...



Wicked, Matt! We want more!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 26, 2007)

nice piece of maple on there!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 26, 2007)

these are some of the woods Im thinking about useing









Or I may just be useing purpleheart I dont know yet with useing just purpleheart I could do a very Clean sexy build PLUS I already have the purpleheart at home so no waiting I could start tonight And thats what im leaning towards


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 26, 2007)

MATT I LOVE YOU!  I fucking love that design too! Im glad you use that cause now I will get to see how it turns out, so make something amazing and maybe Ill get you to make one for me too.  Once again, that design is wicked!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 26, 2007)

Hubba bubba!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 26, 2007)

I only had a bit to fart around with this one but It should give you an idea
of what Im thinking


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 26, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


>



That just flat out rules


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 27, 2007)

Check it out


----------



## Pauly (Mar 28, 2007)

I like it better with the beveled edges.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 28, 2007)

This new design dont really seem to be all that Popular But thats ok I likes it and If worse comes to worse I can add the cut out latter 

I do have the wood all ready for Glueing, Its purpleheart with a 2 1/2" strip of walnut down the center, Ive also orderd a maple top sooooo maybe that will find a home on top of this guitar


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 28, 2007)

haha, matt. You know I like all of your design. This one looks awesome! Just need some adjusting on the neck cause the pickup and bridge seem to be a bit high up on he body. you know.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 28, 2007)

> Just need some adjusting on the neck cause the pickup and bridge seem to be a bit high up on he body. you know.



HAHA Man thats not to scale at all thats just a crummy ass thing I made up while I was thinking about this design outlay


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks great!  you should do the original Dmamien though. Its pure sex!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 28, 2007)

> Looks great! you should do the original Dmamien though. Its pure sex!



at first I was really going to But to tell the truth the Body dont flow to well with the 8-string parts the extra size makes the body look way to small and I tryed to widern the body and that looked much worse but we will see what happens but it really only seems to work with 7-strings at the most


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 30, 2007)

i was lookin at your myspace man, your shit rocks, you got some skills! you sell these or just make them for fun


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 30, 2007)

That looks like it's going to be nice Matt.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 31, 2007)

Purpleheart makes me want to have sex (?) Strange, but true.

Matt, that's going to be some serious guitar. Canada Rocks! i can't get those woods


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 31, 2007)

> Purpleheart makes me want to have sex (?) Strange, but true.



Remind me NOT to let you play my guitars HAHAHA 




> Matt, that's going to be some serious guitar. Canada Rocks! i can't get those woods



Thanks Man!! I love Purpleheart theres not many woods out there that sound as good as purpleheart to me, I'll be cuting the Body out today
and sanding it to shape, I'll have pics soon


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 2, 2007)

So Ive been trying to think of what to do with the edges!! Im jumping to and from RG style Sharp edge OR some type of archtop

What do you guys seen working best for this design?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Arch top, all the way.  Give it a nice comfort curve on the inside belly, too.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Either a forearm contour or an archtop would look good on that, but if you arch it do it all the way to the edge. Traiditonal archtops with a flat lip at the edge annoy me as they dig into my arm.


----------



## Pauly (Apr 3, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Either a forearm contour or an archtop would look good on that, but if you arch it do it all the way to the edge. Traiditonal archtops with a flat lip at the edge annoy me as they dig into my arm.



What he said.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok fuck archtop Im going RG its just looks so tight and clean


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn, that's looking really nice. Great job so far, man.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 5, 2007)

Well Ive got some shity news!! the fretboard is TOAST after sloting the board and leaveing it over night I woke up to a huge Split down the center of the board

BUT Im heading in to Saskatoon and I'll be hiting windsor plywood so I can get my hands on any wood I want


----------



## technomancer (Apr 5, 2007)

on the fretboard splitting

 on the trip and fresh wood (hmmm that sounds twisted... )


----------



## darren (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you slot your boards before gluing them to the neck blank?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 5, 2007)

> Do you slot your boards before gluing them to the neck blank?



Yep!!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok Ive just goten back from My trip!! Good time Good times and any way I stoped off at Windser plywood and I picked up some WICKED santos rosewood 

Im way to lazzy to take pics of the Board I got but this is the idea


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 14, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Im way to lazzy to take pics of the Board I got


 

Its gotta be freaking sweet then. What do you plan on doing with this new piece?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 14, 2007)

> What do you plan on doing with this new piece?



Fret Boards


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 15, 2007)

All good things take time. Can't wait to see this beast come to life.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok my new trussrod from Neal Moser Came in the Other day so I'll be Routing that out and I'll be Cuting out some new fretboard blanks


----------



## skinhead (Apr 21, 2007)

Matt, nice to hear that. You are going to let me play the purpleheart guitar, i swear that i will controll my sexual emotion


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 24, 2007)

When this is finished, I'm going to purchase a nice bottle of champagne to celebrate. Believe or not, I'm that into it! That design rules!


----------



## skinhead (Apr 24, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> When this is finished, I'm going to purchase a nice bottle of champagne to celebrate. Believe or not, I'm that into it! That design rules!



Nice idea, but i will be happy with only playing it


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 26, 2007)

I forgot to let you guys know that the truss rod rout is done and every thing went well


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 26, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Nice idea, but i will be happy with only playing it



I wish.  

Oh, the sick tunings I would employ! 

Right on on the rout!

I just realized something... shouldn't Matt's rep be a little higher?? wtf? I think we're all so wrapped up in the pics and fantasies.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Apr 26, 2007)

> shouldn't Matt's rep be a little higher??



Im not too sure I know what your talking about


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 26, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Im not too sure I know what your talking about



 Never mind, dude. I'm a little inebriated, as usual. 

The Tyrant is all.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ancestor said:


> I wish.
> 
> Oh, the sick tunings I would employ!
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...yes +1


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (May 30, 2007)

Ok Im just waiting on my Hipshot to come in and than this one is going ahead!!


Ok sofar I have this to say about building 8-strings in canada I HATE WAITING FOR PARTS!!! every thing I need is in the US or the UK and shipping takes forever plus finding parts at a good price is very hard 


Any away I hope to update this soon


----------



## canuck brian (May 30, 2007)

dood - You're ordering parts from everywhere! 

Order all yer parts from Stewmac (truss rods included) and get the other parts from Hipshot. Both get the stuff to you in under 5 days.

You can also order some parts from A&M Wood (AWESOME lumber facility) which is located in Cambridge Ontario. They precut the fretboards, blanks and whatever you need.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (May 30, 2007)

> dood - You're ordering parts from everywhere!
> 
> Order all yer parts from Stewmac (truss rods included) and get the other parts from Hipshot. Both get the stuff to you in under 5 days.
> 
> You can also order some parts from A&M Wood (AWESOME lumber facility) which is located in Cambridge Ontario. They precut the fretboards, blanks and whatever you need



I never order from stewmac!! never will again they fucked me over and screwd me out of 350.00 dollers worth of parts, mind you this was 4 years ago, but for parts Like my ETS bridge and pickups for the tyrant ar UK bassied, this build I only wanted low cost or used parts because I put my big money into the tyrant and trying to find low cost 8-string parts is a real hunt

This A&M Wood place looks great!! thanks for that Link, what have you had them do for you?


----------



## goth_fiend (May 30, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok Im just waiting on my Hipshot to come in and than this one is going ahead!!
> 
> 
> Ok sofar I have this to say about building 8-strings in canada I HATE WAITING FOR PARTS!!! every thing I need is in the US or the UK and shipping takes forever plus finding parts at a good price is very hard
> ...




btw, your bridge shipped bro, should be there pretty soon!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (May 30, 2007)

> btw, your bridge shipped bro, should be there pretty soon!



SWEEEEEEET!!! thanks man you really came thru for me on that one
It is to bad that you never got around to that 8-string build-----good for me just messing


----------



## goth_fiend (May 31, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> SWEEEEEEET!!! thanks man you really came thru for me on that one
> It is to bad that you never got around to that 8-string build-----good for me just messing



its all good man, I would much rather have somebody put that bridge to good use then to see it sit on my shelf for years!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jun 6, 2007)

The Bridge came in today!!!! It looks great, Thanks Matt


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 7, 2007)

glad to hear man, I was going to email you seeing if it came in just now, weird


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok now I have these fret boards and Im not sure If I'll end up useing one of them for this build But there wenge and paduk


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok Ive got the neck roughed out it needs A ton of sanding than I can glue on the board and get this thing moveing

I Think I'll be going with the wenge on this one just because the color works best


----------



## BryanBuss (Jul 18, 2007)

oh thats nice, what kind of wood is the body made of?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 18, 2007)

purpleheart and blackwalnut with a maple neck and wenge fretboard at a 25 fret and 27.25 scale


----------



## Seedawakener (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks awesome! I cant wait til this guitar is done!


----------



## msherman (Jul 19, 2007)

Looking good,Matt 

Too many remotes though


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 19, 2007)

> Looking good,Matt
> 
> Too many remotes though



HAHAHA Thats just the one bucket 


Im really looking forward to geting this neck done even as a rough cut blank the width feels right for my hands as if I was ment to play 8-strings


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok fretboard is glued on and the neck is siting in clamps, PIC in the am after sanding


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok every thing went great!!! just need to finish sanding the headstock and start shapeing the neck profile and cut the spike out of the fretboard


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks fantastic!  rep for making such an awesome-looking guitar!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 15, 2007)

Great job, great guitar


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 15, 2007)

That looks sick man \m/


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 17, 2007)

Ive started shaping the neck and its going great!! im going for a nice thin profile with a bit more meat on the bass side

PICS SOON


----------



## skinhead (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt, the work it's going amazing!

I know were to buy purpleheart man, i'm fucking happy


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok Still alot of work to do but this is where its at


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok ive started shaping the body, Ive got alot of work to do cleaning it all up but its looking good,






















And this is the scratch drawing I did a 5 am that gave me the idea


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 23, 2007)

That thing is looking mean


----------



## skinhead (Aug 23, 2007)

Matt, that guitar it's sick


----------



## Jason (Aug 23, 2007)

Any updated pics?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 23, 2007)

> Any updated pics?



other than the ones I just posted Ok I'll go do more work on it and post pics just for you


----------



## Naren (Aug 23, 2007)

Sweet pics, dude.


----------



## Ishan (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice shape, it's fairly rare these days.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok I got the head stock shaped and I made up a wenge trussrod cover I also finished the spike at the end of the fretboard
and I routed the neck pocket, Sorry about the crummy pics


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok I got the head stock shaped and I made up a wenge trussrod cover I also finished the spike at the end of the fretboard
> and I routed the neck pocket, Sorry about the crummy pics





 



Any info on the body in the third shot?


----------



## yevetz (Aug 26, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> Any info on the body in the third shot?


----------



## skinhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Matt, that's going sick


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 27, 2007)

> Any info on the body in the third shot?



Not much Its a body I did up a while ago and when I moved to Alberta the temp change warped it really bad, and that big hole was caused buy router tearout so its had a hard life its just kicking aroung a jig of sorts for that design

hear are a few cool shots from when I was building it
































and this is a funny ass shot of me coverd in saw dust looking as if Im shating myself


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 29, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


>


Thats like my dream reverse headstock!


----------



## 8string (Aug 29, 2007)

Isn't it nice to have an entire forum to drive your work forwards??

Cool designs, can't wait to get my little workshop up and running.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Aug 29, 2007)

dude.... that KICKS ASS.

personally id Kahler it, but yeah... thats wicked


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 4, 2007)

> Isn't it nice to have an entire forum to drive your work forwards??



Yep!! public forums and free web sites are great BRUTALIZER GUITARS is know all over the world because of sites like myspace, but guitar forums like this are really a fun place for me to show off and have fun and learn things I did not know before

the SS.ORG has got to be on of the best forums Ive ever signed up for


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn straight! i love this place


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 4, 2007)

Cant wait to see this finished. everytime on of your threads show up, i'm like "Better be new pics!"


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 5, 2007)

Tell ya what man I'll mount the bridge and rout for the pickup and set the neck in place just for you!!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 5, 2007)

Pics !!! We Want PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok Ive Goten the pickup cavity started, sorry about the crummy pics I'll take some nicer ones after I mount the bridge and neck

























*And this is really cool!!! check out my soon to be string nut, *





Its a type of nut thats used as and ivory substitute there called 
Tagua Nuts (hear is a cool link) Tagua Slices - Turtle Feathers
A guy at my shop uses them to on his hand made walking sticks, hes going to teach me how to cut and glue them in to one and than shape it in to the string nut


----------



## Apophis (Sep 7, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> *And this is really cool!!! check out my soon to be string nut, *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's going to be something absolutely new I think


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2007)

That is going to be bad assed 

And I'll refrain from the obligatory busting a nut joke at this time


----------



## Ishan (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting material, I've never heard of it before. sustainable Ivory substitute, that's cool!

technomancer> nice pair of nuts indeed.


----------



## msherman (Sep 7, 2007)

Giraffe Balls?  
That guitar is looking good, Matt


----------



## skinhead (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt, sick working you're doing!

BTw, how did you do the bevels?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 7, 2007)

Mathew? this is


----------



## muffgoat (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Very nice sir, lookin damn good. Whats the neckscale?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok the bridge is on and now im geting ready for the electronics cavity

Pics soon

ive been thinking about how to set in the batteries and I dont think I want a box I just want to mount them in the cavity like this http://alembic.com/club/messages/393/10521.jpg

but I want to hold them in place on this bass they look as if there siting free and I dont like that at all, any ideas

EVERY ONE LOVES PICS!!!


----------



## loneguitarist (Sep 10, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> ...but I want to hold them in place on this bass they look as if there siting free and I dont like that at all, any ideas



They aren't sitting free - you can see the cover and the piece of foam that holds them in place to the top-left of the pic from the alembic site.

Alternatively there is this:


----------



## Apophis (Sep 10, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok the bridge is on and now im geting ready for the electronics cavity
> 
> Pics soon
> 
> ...



   
Great, great, what else can I say


----------



## Ishan (Sep 10, 2007)

This guitar is surely going to kick ass! the shape is both original and classy, really nice.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 13, 2007)

Really really really really like that! Not sure about the neck designy thing at the bottom, but overall it looks AMAZING!!!1


----------



## technomancer (Sep 13, 2007)

wow that is awesome


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 13, 2007)

i love how the headstock is like an evil PRS


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok im trying another option that was handed to me for the string nut, I was given this very hard very heavey yellow(ish) wood so I'll try both typs of nut out and see what one I like most


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok Im starting over on the body!!! I just hate the purpleheart some I going with A really nice figerd black walnut top and an alder body. This should really only add a few extra days to the build 

Its really hard to get a good pic of this wood


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Randy (Oct 11, 2007)

Same body shape?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 11, 2007)

> Same body shape?



YEP!


----------



## skinhead (Oct 11, 2007)

Matt, nice piece of wood. Here in Argentina it's called nogal negro, and we have niece trees of that. It's more, a friend had a tree of it on his grandma house and he cut it. Now it's drying and waiting to be nice guitar 

BTW walnut or nogal burls are the shit!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Oct 12, 2007)

I started work on the new body last night, these show of the figer better! its dry not wet effect


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Nov 7, 2007)

Well after alot of arm twisting Im going to finish the purpleheart body


----------



## Apophis (Nov 7, 2007)

PICS, please


----------



## skinhead (Nov 7, 2007)

I thought you were going to send me the purpleheart body 

Waiting for some pics.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Dec 18, 2007)

I had a day off from work!!! I still have a TON of work ahead of me with sanding and shapeing
but with my new job these things take 8 time longer

EDIT!!! also I forgot to tell you guys that Ive moded the headstock its now way shorter than it was before


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2007)

1.) It looks fuckin' AMAZING.

2.) I was totally about to bump this thread yesterday night asking for an update... eerie!


----------



## 8string (Dec 18, 2007)

I really need to find a good source for wood


----------



## Pauly (Dec 18, 2007)

levelhead86 said:


> 1.) It looks fuckin' AMAZING.
> 
> 2.) I was totally about to bump this thread yesterday night asking for an update... eerie!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing look 
..and we need more pics


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 18, 2007)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Its HEAVY quilted purpleheart, lacewood, flamed maple strips with oak wings with purpleheart caps this is one wicked Body



its godly as hell man... uber jealous


----------



## skinhead (Dec 18, 2007)

Matt, like I said on projectguitar, this is going to be SICK!


----------



## neroceasar (Dec 18, 2007)

thats a fucken sweet lookin gitty.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok Ive got the neck freted still lots of shapeing to do, pics soon


----------



## yevetz (Jan 13, 2008)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ok Ive got the neck freted still lots of shapeing to do, pics soon



Looks awesome


----------



## Apophis (Jan 13, 2008)

AWESOME  Excellent job


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks amazing, as usual Metal Matt.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn, that's looking SWEET


----------



## skinhead (Jan 13, 2008)

It's going perfect, Matt 

The impaler looks awesome


----------



## jgrrock (Jan 24, 2008)

Matt your guitars are fucking awesome. I want to see it finished


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking very nice indeed dude


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2008)

any more photos??


----------



## somn (Jan 29, 2008)

cant wait to see this one all done bad ass work


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Feb 4, 2008)

Not much has been done really theres just a few holes to drill and sanding to be done and its on to finishing


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2008)

we're waiting for final pics then


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2008)

Pink 8-string FTW!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Feb 15, 2008)

ok so ive started the gut cut on the back of the guitar and iv done thr hole for the pickup, now Im working on the Jack and mounting the neck than ill be shapeing the aanj (ALL ACCESS NECK JOINT)

Than I have to mount the tuneing pegs

Than pick a finish and DONE


----------



## Hexer (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, thats looking awesome! I want it!


----------



## Trespass (Feb 16, 2008)

Amazing sex thar.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 31, 2008)

ok now this took a long time!! but Im now working out of a new shop with money comeing in again so ive started building again


----------



## Ishan (Aug 31, 2008)

The pickup looks very wide, EMG45? How does it sounds with the pickup that far from the bridge? Looks great


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome Mathew  How long you been building?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ya its a 45DC it sounds good, and it works ok mounted that far from the bridge at first I worried about but than I saw this 8 string and I was calmed
http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo34/RAZARGUITARS/82.jpg

my nest 8 string Ill be useing a emg 40hz Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | EMG-40HZ


----------



## Elysian (Aug 31, 2008)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> Ya its a 45DC it sounds good, and it works ok mounted that far from the bridge at first I worried about but than I saw this 8 string and I was calmed
> http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo34/RAZARGUITARS/82.jpg
> 
> my nest 8 string Ill be useing a emg 40hz Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups | EMG-40HZ



why not use an 808? or do you already have a 40 around?


----------



## Durero (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow that looks beautiful Mathew 

Love the shape and the color.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Aug 31, 2008)

WOAH!!!

Look at how gorgeous that is!!!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Aug 31, 2008)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> ok now this took a long time!! but Im now working out of a new shop with money comeing in again so ive started building again





Hell i missed this thread !!! but never the less not too late  amazing guitar you have here


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 31, 2008)

I really like the neck, I still think you could have fitted a fret or more in there, but still nice looking.


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy shit-balls, Metal Matt delivers!


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 31, 2008)

Hot damn! I must have a purple heart guitar someday. That thing looks great.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Aug 31, 2008)

i do love this axe BUT i hate working with purpleheart guys is there some where online that i can get some good strings for this thing the ones i have now suck and there way too much of a light gauge


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 31, 2008)

JustStrings.com - Strings for guitar, bass, banjo, mandolin, fiddle and other musical instruments


----------



## B Lopez (Aug 31, 2008)

BRUTALIZER GUITARS said:


> i do love this axe BUT i hate working with purpleheart guys is there some where online that i can get some good strings for this thing the ones i have now suck and there way too much of a light gauge



What don't you like about working with it? I've used it a few times (though not in a guitar) and it was just like any other wood, besides being purple.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 31, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> What don't you like about working with it? I've used it a few times (though not in a guitar) and it was just like any other wood, besides being purple.



i'd imagine its as hard is, or harder than, maple...


----------



## st2012 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fucking hell, that looks great!


----------



## COBHC (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet moses ive smelt the roses

beautiful piece


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 1, 2008)

Well I dont like a few things about it, the dust drives me nuts and I can sometimes get a small rash, than the end grain is a pain in the ass to sand out, and it kills all of my bits and blades real fast, every time I work it I need to buy new router bits new bandsaw blads. and most of the time I dont like the color


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, I've never used my own tools on it  I guess that'll make the difference.

Why did you use it if you didnt like the color?  

But most importantly, how does it sound as a guitar?


----------



## Apophis (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks awesome, I like it a lot


----------



## Randomist (Sep 1, 2008)

*drools* 

that is gorgeous, i like how the emg is almost flush with the top

so what happened to the black walnut body?


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 2, 2008)

well on the color thing I really wanted to paint it but friends of mine talked me out of it, but It did come out nice

the black walnut body is still around waiting, its a six string build for a friend of my farther


----------



## yevetz (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2008)

dude, it looks awesome! it´s a good thing you didn´t paint it!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 2, 2008)

wowza man, that looks amazing. Nice job


----------



## drjenkins (Sep 3, 2008)

That's sick man!! I love the body shape and wood choice.


----------

